# In the secrecy of the lodges â€“ report



## News Feeder (Aug 2, 2010)

Picked up from Blog MaÃ§onnique, originally from a photo essay from StÃ©phane Lehr, In the secrecy of the lodges – report. From Br, Jiri of Blog Maconnique: The photojournalist Stephan Lehr (who appears as a humanist photographer) did a story … Continue reading →












More...


----------

